# Keifei HGH



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I have heard a few good reports about this, anyone got experiences?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Last i herd they was giving welts but im going back at least 6 months so probably outdated info


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

VERY positive reviews from what im hearing.

Seen some serum tests come back very high and report to give less bloat than rips.


----------

